

Silicon Valley guides for hackers looking for startup work? - kirbman89

Hi, I'm planning to visit Silicon Valley soon as I'd like to check out the startup scene.  Are there guides/recruiters or fellow hackers that are available to meet for a few hours to discuss the latest happenings, places to live, culture, etc..?
======
md1515
I would suggest doing what curt said: find some startups you are interested in
and send the CEO an email. Most startups are small enough that they will love
to speak to you via email - if not to hire immediately, then at least to build
a relationship with you for the future (when that funding comes through!)

Maybe spend some time trying to find a job before you visit, during your
visit, and after you go back. That way you will hopefully have a job lined up
when your house sells (might be a while :P)

Good luck kirbman - feel free to email me too if you'd like (though I'm not in
SF)

------
curt
Just moved here a week ago. Housing is the biggest pain in the butt, had a
Craigslist sublet fall through on me twice. Now looking for a sublet in
October.... It's a pain.

I've found there are a ton of networking events (106 miles, Hackers and
Founders, etc) on meetup. Also if you find an interesting company just email
the CEO. In the Mission district of SF right now and I really like it. The
tech scene here is really hot, if you've got skills just email the company
you're interested in, they'll talk to you.

~~~
kirbman89
Did you have anything lined out as far as a job?

Sublet fell through twice in a week! Did you lose any money?

My biggest problem is that I would need to sell my house before I can move to
the Valley. Otherwise, I'd just pack up and go!

~~~
curt
Nope, no job. Interviewing now, pretty much an interview a day right now.
Already got two offers.

Nope didn't lose anything on the sublet, other than the fact I had to stay in
a hotel for a few days.

Yep that would be a problem. I didn't have anything holding me down. I'm big
against home ownership unless you plan on staying in one place for 10+ years
or the market is liquid and priced under the rental rate.

